# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم HUA Team Products تحديثات :  Asansam box version 2.5.9 Released Add One click Enable All language in 5 sec

## mohamed73

*Asansam version 2.5.9 Released * * Completely Separate
From 
Asansam Team  Add  One Click Enable All  Language in Samsung android phones 4.X.X *  *-Enbale Perisan,Arabic Hebrew,Bahasa and 90 other New Language -Without Flash -Without Lose Data -Without Download mode -Without Dead Boot -Without Download File -Without Downgrade -Without Disable Knox* *-Need Root -Need Usb Debugging -Change Lang in 5 Sec after reboot phone -Not Supported All Phones models and firmware versions -Not supported All language in World  Dont forget reboot after enable 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] * *Copy and extract to c:/asansam2 folder(need all in one 1.0.9)  Updates Will Continue!  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  special tanx to mr.behrad jalilvand   BR
ASANSAM TEAM*

----------

